# Smugglers notch



## WhoDey (Apr 14, 2018)

Is Smugglers Notch check in only on certain days. For example we were looking of going in early June. And looks like their is availability. But when I select a check in day of Fri. Or Sat. It says there isn't enough days for a continuous stay. But neither day is grayed out unavailable or it doesn't say limited but when I check the start day to be Sunday it will let me make a reservation.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 14, 2018)

WhoDey said:


> Is Smugglers Notch check in only on certain days. For example we were looking of going in early June. And looks like their is availability. But when I select a check in day of Fri. Or Sat. It says there isn't enough days for a continuous stay. But neither day is grayed out unavailable or it doesn't say limited but when I check the start day to be Sunday it will let me make a reservation.



They do have specific check in days for different HOAs, but that may not be the issue. 

I ran into this problem before, but if you select specific dates from the initial booking screen (not the one showing the availability calendar) it should work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2018)

How soon before we go there can we request a ground level unit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 14, 2018)

WhoDey said:


> Is Smugglers Notch check in only on certain days. For example we were looking of going in early June. And looks like their is availability. But when I select a check in day of Fri. Or Sat. It says there isn't enough days for a continuous stay. But neither day is grayed out unavailable or it doesn't say limited but when I check the start day to be Sunday it will let me make a reservation.




It depends what building you are in. The North Hill ones are Friday check-ins. Willows are Saturday. West Hill is Sunday.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 14, 2018)

silentg said:


> How soon before we go there can we request a ground level unit.




I don't know but I would just call anyway. What building are you in? Do you know already?


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 14, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> It depends what building you are in. The North Hill ones are Friday check-ins. Willows are Saturday. West Hill is Sunday.



I don’t know if it much matters. I’ve checked into North Hill units on Saturday and Sunday as well (Tamaracks twice and Owls once).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 14, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> I don’t know if it much matters. I’ve checked into North Hill units on Saturday and Sunday as well (Tamaracks twice and Owls once).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah- I guess with points it wouldn't matter as long as you either check in or check out on the specific "check-in" day?


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 14, 2018)

We are getting ready to head there in early June and looking forward to it!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 15, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> We are getting ready to head there in early June and looking forward to it!



Just be aware that the activities do not begin until late June. But- you can do some sightseeing around the area. Enough to see and do, though you will have some driving.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 15, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Just be aware that the activities do not begin until late June. But- you can do some sightseeing around the area. Enough to see and do, though you will have some driving.



Thank you for that reminder, Mary Ann.  Our goals with this trip include hiking, seeing scenery and nature, and scouting out possible locations to retire to here in a few years.  We are very much looking forward to visiting Vermont and upstate NY for the first time.  I have a feeling the wife will not like the weather possibilities in the winter here but you never know for sure until you look....


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 15, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Thank you for that reminder, Mary Ann.  Our goals with this trip include hiking, seeing scenery and nature, and scouting out possible locations to retire to here in a few years.  We are very much looking forward to visiting Vermont and upstate NY for the first time.  I have a feeling the wife will not like the weather possibilities in the winter here but you never know for sure until you look....



That is great. Lots of hiking and nature everywhere.

I can tell you one thing- we love Vermont and considered retiring there as well. BUT- Vt taxes your Social Security income and estate- no matter the size. Heck- even New York does not do that! So- New Hampshire here we come in a couple of years hopefully. (though high housing and property taxes there, too)

If we could have lived in Vermont- for us it would have been the Lake Champlain area- especially the islands. In fact we rent a cottage by the lake once in a while and will be doing so the last week of June this year. Hubby likes Newport near the Canadian border and Lake Memphremagog- but way up there and not close to medical facilities which you need to be as you age.

Honestly, the whole state is beautiful and has a lot to offer- but those taxes.... ugh...! We have been through a lot of the state because been going there since 1999 and I belong to the VT215 club (goal to see all 251 towns) and have been to 157 of them, so know the state well!

Upstate New York is very nice- even where we live in the Hudson Valley. But New York is expensive- property and school taxes are out of control. But- there are more services here.

Yes- the Northeast is cold- but when spring/summer/Fall finally arrive, you have a great appreciation. And- winter- there is something to be said for sitting by a nice fire with a glass of wine.  New Englanders embrace the winter.

Anyway- enjoy! Let is know how it was!


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 15, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> That is great. Lots of hiking and nature everywhere.
> 
> I can tell you one thing- we love Vermont and considered retiring there as well. BUT- Vt taxes your Social Security income and estate- no matter the size. Heck- even New York does not do that! So- New Hampshire here we come in a couple of years hopefully. (though high housing and property taxes there, too)
> 
> ...



Another Hudson Valleyite here huh? I see you’re in pine bush. I think that’s Orange County. I’m in rockland, in Nanuet. 

And as long as you’re working, these winters stink. If I didn’t have anywhere  to go in 12” of snow - I could easily sit inside with some hot coco, Netflix and my fake fireplace going and be happy as a clam.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> Another Hudson Valleyite here huh? I see you’re in pine bush. I think that’s Orange County. I’m in rockland, in Nanuet.
> 
> And as long as you’re working, these winters stink. If I didn’t have anywhere  to go in 12” of snow - I could easily sit inside with some hot coco, Netflix and my fake fireplace going and be happy as a clam.



Yes- me too! "If you no place to go- Let it snow. Let it snow. Let it snow"! Only thing- we have the real fireplace and the real wood stove and a lot of wood!

BTW- I have a Pine Bush address but we actually live in Sullivan County- Walker Valley/Roosa Gap area- near Shawangunk State Forest and the Sam's Point Nature Preserve (Ice Caves Mountain).

I grew up in Rockland- Clarkstown to be more specific. Had a Nanuet address. Lived off North Middletown Road near Exit 10- Palisades Parkway. Small World!


----------



## Crafty71 (Apr 15, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Yeah- I guess with points it wouldn't matter as long as you either check in or check out on the specific "check-in" day?


Actually, if you are using Wyndham points, you can check-in or check-out any day of the week. We've done it multiple times...

And as Chris (uscav8r) says: "I ran into this problem before, but if you select specific dates from the initial booking screen (not the one showing the availability calendar) it should work." For some reason (actually, I think we all know the reason), the Wyndham system does not always work well...but what Chris says works for me every time.


----------



## silentg (Apr 15, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> I don't know but I would just call anyway. What building are you in? Do you know already?


No, and I have a request to stay at another resort if possible. Not liking all the fees for Smuggs.


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 15, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Yes- me too! "If you no place to go- Let it snow. Let it snow. Let it snow"! Only thing- we have the real fireplace and the real wood stove and a lot of wood!
> 
> BTW- I have a Pine Bush address but we actually live in Sullivan County- Walker Valley/Roosa Gap area- near Shawangunk State Forest and the Sam's Point Nature Preserve (Ice Caves Mountain).
> 
> I grew up in Rockland- Clarkstown to be more specific. Had a Nanuet address. Lived off North Middletown Road near Exit 10- Palisades Parkway. Small World!



I'm off of exit 10 and Middletown road as well. In the hamilets which used to be the old airport if you were here that far back. 

Grandfather had a house in Sullivan - in south falsberg off the main drag and my cousin had a liquor store in the shoprite center in Monticello. 

Do you use any of the local Wyndham resorts? Reason I bought into Wyndham was because there were so many within a day drive to us. I also have a Hilton unit, but the closest is myrtle beach, nothing quite local. If so, which is your best? Still waiting for our resale Wyndham to close, so haven't used anyrhjng yet, but planning a bonnet creek run sometime in 2019.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> No, and I have a request to stay at another resort if possible. Not liking all the fees for Smuggs.




What fees? The activities pass? Because if you are staying in certain buildings you will have the use of a pool and gym without having to pay a fee.

But there is a WIFI fee. Not sure if you would be hit with a cleaning fee or not.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 16, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> I'm off of exit 10 and Middletown road as well. In the hamilets which used to be the old airport if you were here that far back.
> 
> Grandfather had a house in Sullivan - in south falsberg off the main drag and my cousin had a liquor store in the shoprite center in Monticello.
> 
> Do you use any of the local Wyndham resorts? Reason I bought into Wyndham was because there were so many within a day drive to us. I also have a Hilton unit, but the closest is myrtle beach, nothing quite local. If so, which is your best? Still waiting for our resale Wyndham to close, so haven't used anyrhjng yet, but planning a bonnet creek run sometime in 2019.




Oh I lived not far from the small Smith airport. I am 62 years old so going way back- I got married and left Rockland at age 21- moved to Monroe in Orange County at that time.

I actually do not own Wyndham. I do own at a what is now a Wyndham resort, which is Smugglers Notch, but I never converted our deeded fixed week 30. We love it at Smuggs and we really like Vermont. Under a 6 hour drive for us. We like to go up the Northway and take the ferry across Lake Champlain. Like a second home to us after almost 20 years.

Then we own in New Hampshire week 31 at Innseason Pollard Brook in the White Mountains, which we drive to from Smuggs every summer for a nice total 2 week vacation.

Everyone seems to love Bonnet Creek so I am sure you will too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 16, 2018)

Crafty71 said:


> Actually, if you are using Wyndham points, you can check-in or check-out any day of the week. We've done it multiple times...
> 
> And as Chris (uscav8r) says: "I ran into this problem before, but if you select specific dates from the initial booking screen (not the one showing the availability calendar) it should work." For some reason (actually, I think we all know the reason), the Wyndham system does not always work well...but what Chris says works for me every time.



Didn't realize that- not actually being a Wyndham owner. I just know when we rented from a Wyndham owner at Smuggs for a few days she said before she booked on line for us (like 10 months ahead) that we had to either check in or out on the check-in day for that building. So- since we asked for Sycamores, being it was a Sunday check-in and we were going up there and checking in on a Thursday, we had to at least check out on a Sunday, which is the normal check-in checkout day for Sycamores.


----------



## Crafty71 (Apr 16, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Didn't realize that- not actually being a Wyndham owner. I just know when we rented from a Wyndham owner at Smuggs for a few days she said before she booked on line for us (like 10 months ahead) that we had to either check in or out on the check-in day for that building. So- since we asked for Sycamores, being it was a Sunday check-in and we were going up there and checking in on a Thursday, we had to at least check out on a Sunday, which is the normal check-in checkout day for Sycamores.


Hello Mary Ann,

With Wyndham points, the check-in/check-out does not matter...but when using Wyndham points during Prime (summer or winter) season and reserving more than ninety (90) days in advance (so, "Standard" reservation as opposed to "Express" reservation), there is a three (3) night minimum stay...I just figured that out today...even though we converted to Wyndham points three (3) years ago.

My family has owned TS at Smuggs for over thirty (30) years now...and we love it, too...

With an "Express" reservation, there is a two (2) night minimum stay.

I hope this explanation helps.

Cheers!

Kevin C.


----------



## silentg (Apr 16, 2018)

What building do they assign Saturday check in? Are exchangers given less favorable units? How far is Smuggs from Londonderry, NH?


----------



## Crafty71 (Apr 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> What building do they assign Saturday check in? Are exchangers given less favorable units? How far is Smuggs from Londonderry, NH?



Terry,

Smugglers Notch is a very particular resort...it is privately owned and Wyndham is only a sales/marketing partner...

There are units that are owned outright by Smuggs and used for daily or weekly rentals and Smuggs is responsible for maintenance/upkeep (I believe Liftside and Slopeside buildings are in this category);
There are units that are owned outright by individuals and generally are used for daily or weekly rentals (check Airbnb) or personal use (decor is at owners taste/discretion) and owner is responsible for maintenance/upkeep (spread throughout the resort);
There are units that are timeshares, the HOA is responsible for maintenance/upkeep and the owners may or may not be a member of RCI (but most probably are)(I know my family was before switching to Wyndham points);
Finally, there are units that are Wyndham points timeshares. These are owners that took there fixed, deeded week(s) and converted them to Wyndham points. Wyndham also constructed a few buildings that are essentially exclusively for Wyndham owners.

Phew...!

A Saturday check-in could be any virtually any building...but likely a unit near the center of the village so more centrally located. Are these units "less favorable"...? I would not describe them that way...they are not the newest units, but certainly our deeded "Saturday" check-in (Villmarksauna 18) was always maintained by the HOA and was in great shape and we loved it...YMMV.

Google maps is showing 191 miles and 3+ hours from Londonderry to Smuggs...

Cheers!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 16, 2018)

silentg said:


> What building do they assign Saturday check in? Are exchangers given less favorable units? How far is Smuggs from Londonderry, NH?




I know Willows have Saturday check ins. But- if you are a Wyndham points owner you can probably check into any building on any day I would think per Kevin above.

If you are RCI points-maybe it is different. But I am not a points owner so I am not sure. I do not believe exchangers are given less favorable units- especially off season there would be a lot of inventory. I suppose it just depends what you are exchanging from.

Londonderry, NH is 3 hours from Smuggs (Jeffersonville, VT)


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 16, 2018)

Crafty71 said:


> Terry,
> 
> Smugglers Notch is a very particular resort...it is privately owned and Wyndham is only a sales/marketing partner...
> 
> ...




LOL! It"s a convoluted hot mess, isn't it?! LOL!


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2018)

I’m going to contact Smuggs today.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Again!
I contacted Smugglers Notch. We are assigned a ground level 2 bedroom in the Birches section of the East Village.  I put a request from RCI for a 3 bedroom at the resort. They won’t let me know until 2 weeks before our stay. I went on Smuggs website and am impressed. Looks like a fun place to go.
Silentg


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 17, 2018)

silentg said:


> Hi Again!
> I contacted Smugglers Notch. We are assigned a ground level 2 bedroom in the Birches section of the East Village.  I put a request from RCI for a 3 bedroom at the resort. They won’t let me know until 2 weeks before our stay. I went on Smuggs website and am impressed. Looks like a fun place to go.
> Silentg




It is fun, but, again, activities do not start until like week 24. What week are you going again?

Birches are an older building- nice- I have never been inside one of those units- in the village- very convenient to walk to the restaurant and the guest desk, convenience store and shop and so forth, including the parking lot.

Birches does not have a pool or gym. So- you would have to buy a pass to use the Courtside pool and hot tubs- which are enclosed in a "bubble" offseason if you are not a Wyndham points owner.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2018)

Week20


----------



## Crafty71 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi Terry,

I agree with Mary Ann about the location...very central...unless going off property, park your car and forget it...

How many in your party...? The reason I ask is that we used to own a ground level 2-bedroom in Birches before we converted to Wyndham points. They are nice condos (I have only stayed in Birches week 9 in winter) and ground floor will give you access to a covered deck ("covered" because you have a deck above you, too). They are good for four (4) adults or two (2) adults and two (kids), but more than that and you will begin to feel squeezed...

The Birches were built during "phase II" of timeshare development when developers thought they could make things more cramped...our 2-bedroom birches was about 750 sq. ft. but our original purchase (Villmarksauna) 2-bedroom unit was over 1250 sq.ft.

You can see sample floor plans on the Smuggs website: http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/lodging/index.php

I hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 17, 2018)

silentg said:


> Week20




Oh. OK. Yeah- activities don't start yet then unfortunately. But there is lots of sightseeing for you in the area- though you will have to drive around.

If you need any suggestions for what to do in the area, just give a shout out. My second home!


----------



## silentg (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks you! We are familiar with Vermont. We had a timeshare in Sugarbush Valley in early July. We loved staying there, but after 30 years we didn’t renew the lease. Was a one bedroom at Seasons at Sugarbush. We bought it when we lived in Massachusetts. Used to go every summer. Then we moved to Florida and started exchanging for other places.
Our Daughter and Son in Law stayed there at the end of our lease. So we got good use of that timeshare.
Silentg


----------



## bbodb1 (May 6, 2018)

Since this thread touched on fees earlier, I received a letter in the mail this week about resort fees.  Not very happy about this because this was NOT disclosed prior to making the reservation.
The Wyndham web page notes several activities _may_ be enjoyed for an additional charge but there is no disclosure of mandatory fees on Wyndham's page PRIOR to making a reservation.
The welcome letter from Smugglers Notch says a $40 resort fee will be charged ... well here - take a look at the form letter attached here as a PDF:


----------



## WinniWoman (May 7, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Since this thread touched on fees earlier, I received a letter in the mail this week about resort fees.  Not very happy about this because this was NOT disclosed prior to making the reservation.
> The Wyndham web page notes several activities _may_ be enjoyed for an additional charge but there is no disclosure of mandatory fees on Wyndham's page PRIOR to making a reservation.
> The welcome letter from Smugglers Notch says a $40 resort fee will be charged ... well here - take a look at the form letter attached here as a PDF:



Aahhh- yes. The RFID card. Even owners have to purchase those for $5 to use the pools or ski.  I’m surprised about the $40 resort fee.

Wyndham owners always had to pay for the kids camps, however. But- the Smuggs Pass used to be free for them I thought. The letter states the pass is included in the resort fee and that resort fee is a lot less than a pass would be. Still- it never ceases to amaze me how they come up with all these fees. These should be disclosed  before people make an exchange.

They do have a lot of fee based activities at the resort- separate from those included in the Smuggs Pass.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Aahhh- yes. The RFID card. Even owners have to purchase those for $5 to use the pools or ski.  I M surprised about the $40 resort fee.
> 
> Wyndham owners always had to pay for the kids camps, however. But- the Smuggs Pass is free for them.
> 
> Then they do have a lot of fee based activities at the resort- separate from those included in the Smuggs Pass.


I think the resort fee really is primarily for the RFID cards.  If you return with cards, the fee will be waived.  I think they want each guest to have one and they don't want someone only buying one or two at $5 for a larger group staying in one unit.   The $40 is for a 3 BR unit.  It sounds like if even one person returns with a card, the fee would be waived and then the other guest could purchase cards for $5 each.


----------



## JudiZ (May 7, 2018)

silentg said:


> What building do they assign Saturday check in? Are exchangers given less favorable units? How far is Smuggs from Londonderry, NH?


As we say in New England, "You can't get there from here." Kevin is right - about 3+ hours. The miles are not relevant because there is no easy, straight way to get from Smuggs VT to Londonderry NH but most of the way will be beautiful to look at!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 7, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the resort fee really is primarily for the RFID cards.  If you return with cards, the fee will be waived.  I think they want each guest to have one and they don't want someone only buying one or two at $5 for a larger group staying in one unit.   The $40 is for a 3 BR unit.  It sounds like if even one person returns with a card, the fee would be waived and then the other guest could purchase cards for $5 each.




I don't know about Wyndham- but the RFID cards cost $5 and are reusable over years. If you lose it, you have to pay the $5 again. The Smuggs pass or benefits package (if you are a non- Wyndham owner) is loaded onto the RFID card.

If you do not care about using the "public pools" or skiing, or the Fun Zone- you don't need a card. I didn't buy one because we have a pool at West Hill that is accessed with the room key card and we don't have little kids in terms of the other pools or the Fun Zone.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 7, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Since this thread touched on fees earlier, I received a letter in the mail this week about resort fees.  Not very happy about this because this was NOT disclosed prior to making the reservation.
> The Wyndham web page notes several activities _may_ be enjoyed for an additional charge but there is no disclosure of mandatory fees on Wyndham's page PRIOR to making a reservation.
> The welcome letter from Smugglers Notch says a $40 resort fee will be charged ... well here - take a look at the form letter attached here as a PDF:




BTW- when are you going to Smuggs?


----------



## silentg (May 7, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> I don't know but I would just call anyway. What building are you in? Do you know already?


I called Smugglers, we are in the Birches, ground floor. Going to stick with the 2 bedroom so we stay on ground floor. My brother and His wife will be visiting with us for a few days, so ground floor will be good. You mention a fee to use indoor pool and hot tub? Is it per person or per unit and how much?
Thanks for info.
Silentg


----------



## uscav8r (May 7, 2018)

silentg said:


> I called Smugglers, we are in the Birches, ground floor. Going to stick with the 2 bedroom so we stay on ground floor. My brother and His wife will be visiting with us for a few days, so ground floor will be good. You mention a fee to use indoor pool and hot tub? Is it per person or per unit and how much?
> Thanks for info.
> Silentg



If you are booking as a Wyndham owner there is no fee, except for the RFID card one. If you are an RCI exchanger or rental guest, then the Smuggs Pass is roughly $300 per person per week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 7, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Since this thread touched on fees earlier, I received a letter in the mail this week about resort fees.  Not very happy about this because this was NOT disclosed prior to making the reservation.
> The Wyndham web page notes several activities _may_ be enjoyed for an additional charge but there is no disclosure of mandatory fees on Wyndham's page PRIOR to making a reservation.
> The welcome letter from Smugglers Notch says a $40 resort fee will be charged ... well here - take a look at the form letter attached here as a PDF:



It is a $5 Fee per RFID card, which you need to access many of the on-site amenities. If you have less than the full occupancy (say 5 people instead of 8), you might be able to talk them down on the fee to only cover your party’s exact number. 

The RFID cards are reusable. I wasn’t charged again when I returned to Smuggs for the second time during this past winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (May 7, 2018)

According the the letter that bbodb1 received, Wyndham owners pay a resort fee depending on the size of the unit they are in and the Smuggs pass is included in that fee. ( For a 2 bedroom unit it is $30). The pass is loaded onto the RFID card so you can use the pools and so forth. The letter does not state that Wyndham owners have to also pay a $5 fee for the card.

If you are not a Wyndham owner- you have to buy a Smuggs pass (and the RFID card) to use the pools because Birches does not have use of a pool. It is almost $300 for the week or $42 per day (see link below) for everyone in the unit- not per person. The Pass is not worth it imo for just 2 people- not to just use a pool and certainly if you have no kids with you. But with the 4 of you maybe so. But that, of course, is your call. You would also have to pay the $5 for each RFID card.

PS- The Birches are in the village area so you will be able to walk to the restaurants and the lobby and stores and so forth.

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/universal/smuggspass.php


----------



## mdurette (May 7, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> If you are booking as a Wyndham owner there is no fee, except for the RFID card one. If you are an RCI exchanger or rental guest, then the Smuggs Pass is roughly $300 per person per week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is an error - from Smuggs site for RCI exchangers:  Not per person:     Summer Smuggs Pass:  *he Summer SmuggsPass cost is $372 per home per week (plus tax) and covers everyone staying in the home up to the occupancy of the home. The SmuggsPass will be prorated for shorter stays. Purchase of the SmuggsPass must include each day of your stay.*


----------



## uscav8r (May 7, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> According the the letter that bbodb1 received, Wyndham owners pay a resort fee depending on the size of the unit they are in and the Smuggs pass is included in that fee. ( For a 2 bedroom unit it is $30). The pass is loaded onto the RFID card so you can use the pools and so forth. The letter does not state that Wyndham owners have to also pay a $5 fee for the card.
> 
> If you are not a Wyndham owner- you have to buy a Smuggs pass (and the RFID card) to use the pools because Birches does not have use of a pool. It is almost $300 for the week or $42 per day (see link below) for everyone in the unit- not per person. The Pass is not worth it imo- not to just use a pool and certainly if you have no kids with you. But that, of course, is your call. You would also have to pay the $5 for each RFID card.
> 
> http://www.smuggs.com/pages/universal/smuggspass.php



For the summer it is $372 per unit per week.

I thought it was per person since my check-in bill the last two times I’ve gone to Smuggs was pre-charged for $312 per PERSON for the Winter pass! Both times I had to let them know I was a Wyndham owner and they kindly refunded the charges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 7, 2018)

mdurette said:


> That is an error - from Smuggs site for RCI exchangers:  Not per person:     Summer Smuggs Pass:  *he Summer SmuggsPass cost is $372 per home per week (plus tax) and covers everyone staying in the home up to the occupancy of the home. The SmuggsPass will be prorated for shorter stays. Purchase of the SmuggsPass must include each day of your stay.*



You beat my fix-it post by seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (May 7, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> For the summer it is $372 per unit per week. I thought it was per person since my check-in bill the last two times I’ve gone to Smuggs was pre-charged for $312 per PERSON! Both times I had to let them know I was a Wyndham owner and they kindly refunded the charges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow! No! See the link above that I provided regarding the Pass. It is per unit, not per person. Kids camps, however, are extra- not included in the Pass.

silentg will be there in the Spring, so it is less expensive for the Pass.


----------



## uscav8r (May 7, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! No! See the link above that I provided regarding the Pass. It is per unit, not per person. Kids camps, however, are extra- not included in the Pass.



In other words, they were doubly in error!

I did like the Winter BASH badge, though, for an extra fee per badge. 50% off kids ski camps and rental gear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (May 8, 2018)

So I’m going in spring season, what kind of pass will I need for the week?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 8, 2018)

They use to not charge for a pass in the Spring and Fall because of the limited activities.  It seems like now they just discount it about $100 over the summer pass prices.  I wouldn't think it would be worth it at $252 plus tax for the week.  They will probably make you get the rfid cards (paid through the $20-60 resort fee depending on the size of your unit) regardless.  
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/spring/rci/spring-programs.php

*Spring* 

To fully enjoy your Smugglers' Notch vacation we recommend that you purchase our Spring _SmuggsPass_from _April 9 - June 14, 2018_ . Each person in your party will be required to show their _SmuggsPass_ to access the following activities and facilities, plus you'll receive great discounts on our _award-winning_children's programs, and shopping!

*Unlimited use of the Ozone at the NEW FunZone 2.0 Family Fun Complex:* including a 55-foot inflatable obstacle course, 18-foot giant slide, life-size Lego blocks, bouncy house, mini-golf, shuffleboard, ping-pong, and more. For more information and hours of operation.

*Unlimited use of heated pool

Use of Mountain Bike trail network and skills park (weather dependent)

PLUS:*Bingo, evening family entertainment, live entertainment, volleyball, shuffleboard, Welcome Orientation on Monday, basketball, tennis, mini-golf, disc golf, and more! _Please note: Some of these outdoor activities are weather dependent and may not open until mid-May._*For more details on activities offered.*

*Discounts:*10% _TREASURES child care (ages 6 weeks-3 years) & Spring camp_ (ages 3-17 years) program rate. 
15% off the purchase of non-sale items at 3 Mountain Outfitters. 
*All of these activities, facilities and discounts are available to your entire party during your RCI stay at Smugglers' with the purchase of a SmuggsPass. The Spring SmuggsPass cost is $42 per day (plus tax) or $252 (plus tax) for 7 nights and covers everyone staying in your vacation home up to the occupancy of the home. Purchase of the SmuggsPass must include each day of your stay.*

Get the best value from your vacation at America's Family Resort by registering for these programs and discounts prior to your arrival. These programs and fees are subject to change.

*Fee based activities such as Massage sessions, Artists in the Mountains, Zip Line Canopy Tours are additional and are not covered by the _SmuggsPass_.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 8, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> BTW- when are you going to Smuggs?


Hello Mary Ann, 

We are headed there at the end of the month and also heading to Killington as well.  Looking forward to seeing a state we have never been to before!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2018)

silentg said:


> So I’m going in spring season, what kind of pass will I need for the week?



As per the link I posted above, and Tracy's copy and paste from it, you will purchase the Smuggs Pass- only if you are NOT a Wyndham owner- (which is electronically loaded on the RFID cards for the number of people in your unit staying with you. This will allow all of you to use the "public" pools, like Courtside or Mountainside if it is opened. I don't believe the Notchville Park one will be opened yet. Courtside has hot tubs as well.

If it were just the two of you adults (no kids) I would say it wouldn't be worth it, but since you have guests- if you want to have access to a pool, or maybe play tennis, then maybe you would want to purchase it.  Other than that, you really don't need it.

If you are Wyndham- than you just pay the resort fee. The Pass is included in that and they will give you the RFID card. So no biggie.

But if you are RCI exchanger, you would have to pay for the Pass.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Hello Mary Ann,
> 
> We are headed there at the end of the month and also heading to Killington as well.  Looking forward to seeing a state we have never been to before!




Well- enjoy! If you need any suggestions, just give a holler!


----------



## bbodb1 (May 8, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Well- enjoy! If you need any suggestions, just give a holler!


Thank you, Mary Ann.  I've been doing some reading on TUG and elsewhere about things to do in this area and it appears to be many choices to choose from.  We will definitely pursue the hiking and scenic aspects on this trip more than anything while also trying to get a feel for the area about possible retirement locations.  However, I may have a real hard time selling NE winters to my wife after 5 years of Minnesota winters (I don't think she wants anything to do with winters like Minnesota's again!)

Even if we don't retire here, I'll want to make more trips to the NE area and continue to work our way ENE to (and through) Maine and into Canada.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 8, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Thank you, Mary Ann.  I've been doing some reading on TUG and elsewhere about things to do in this area and it appears to be many choices to choose from.  We will definitely pursue the hiking and scenic aspects on this trip more than anything while also trying to get a feel for the area about possible retirement locations.  However, I may have a real hard time selling NE winters to my wife after 5 years of Minnesota winters (I don't think she wants anything to do with winters like Minnesota's again!)
> 
> Even if we don't retire here, I'll want to make more trips to the NE area and continue to work our way ENE to (and through) Maine and into Canada.




We'll be up in Alburgh, VT next month at a Home Away rental on Lake Champlain. Just paid the balance on it today.

Then August for Smuggs and Pollard Brook in New Hampshire. After 20 years have never run out of things to do and see - never tire of these areas.

And Sept. The Cove at Yarmouth on Cape Cod. Haven't been on Cape Cod for like 40 years!

People don't understand why we like to vacation north as opposed to south. We can't explain it either. We just do. Same for retirement- if we make it.


----------



## silentg (May 9, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> We'll be up in Alburgh, VT next month at a Home Away rental on Lake Champlain. Just paid the balance on it today.
> 
> Then August for Smuggs and Pollard Brook in New Hampshire. After 20 years have never run out of things to do and see - never tire of these areas.
> 
> ...


I understand why, we grew up in Massachusetts, have family up there. We like to go in the spring and summer, mostly because of the hot Florida weather. I’m not a fan of winter weather,my husband misses it a little.He likes to ice skate and doesn’t mind the cold. We have been in Florida for 30 years and will retire here. But we travel a lot with our timeshares. Looking forward to our NE vacation that is coming up soon.Thank you for all the info on Smuggs.
Silentg


----------

